# Purigen Pack Problems - see photo



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I just purchased 2 new 100mL Purigen packs,
and noticed something very different about them;

-the packs are cut wider and flatter then before
-the pack material is plastic and less fibrous then before
-the pack content weight is about 10% less than before
-I fear any rough handling will split open these bags.

I worry that normal cleaning and recharging procedures
will make these new fragile bags spill open their contents.

I think Seachem is cutting corners.
I advise everyone noticing these
cheaper manufacturing standards
to complain profusely by email to;
[email protected]

be sure to include the batch number
on the bottom of your box.
mine was 34935


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

wow... so buy the purigen in the container without the bag.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

But then you need "The Bag" or something else to keep it in and they don't come very cheap either.

Too bad, I was gonna buy some...


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

use pantyhose, works just as well.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

aquanut, you are missing the point. I have my own 180 micron bags I can put loose Purigen in, and PTF has a dozen old threads discussing how to bag loose Purigen if need be.

The 100mL pillows are a lot more convenient, and I hate seeing quality standards so obviously compromised especially with a product that has no competition. I'd rather spend a dollar or two more for better quality, then get stuck with these suddenly cheap crap made fragile bags.

I simply want people to be on the lookout for these low quality bags,
and I hope they will complain to Seachem if they agree with me
that as regular customers we should not have to be subjected
to such shoddy manufacturing.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I buy the large containers without the bag and purchase it seperately. I use twice as much as recommended and this works great for me.


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

this thread isn't about the use of purigen. it's about the absurd reduction of quality we've seen in many products!


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

spypet said:


> aquanut, you are missing the point.


no i got it....



spypet said:


> I'd rather spend a dollar or two more for better quality, then get stuck with these suddenly cheap crap made fragile bags.


 then buy the seachem welded bag, and then you can spend your extra buck or two there.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

well, as expected, Seachem will probably just sent me a replacement bag and leave it at that. I'll let you know if the replacement is what I consider the good old bag, or this new crappy flat bag I just got. that way we'll know if perhaps there is only one lot number we need to avoid.

_Hello,
I apologize for any issues with the bagged Purigen. We
have not changed the nature of the bag we have been
previously been using. Thank you for including all of the
information needed including the lot number. I will look
further into the matter. I appreciated your patience in
this. I will be more than happy to send replacements.
Seachem Support_


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Purigen 4.5" Bag (left) ~~~~~ Bad Purigen 4.0" Bag (right)


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow you are right I can see the big difference. I use my own bags. The Purigen polishes the water and removes the yellow tint in my tanks, good product.


----------



## bcreque (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow. That photo really tells the story. It almost looks like a Purigen "fake".


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, I have never seen these "new" bags.. They look like they suck,


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually I have one that looks like the "left" and the seams split open and spilled all the purigen out while it was regenerating  

I think I have another that's leaking too. So maybe there was a reason to make the seams bigger?


Tina


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I just bought the 100 ml pre-bagged purigen today, and it came in the lefthand (normal) kind of bag. Coulda been on the shelf for a while, though.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Why don't you ask purigen about the change on their forum instead of assuming their intentions? They are an upstanding company in my experience. For all you know, the bag welds could be an improvement and not corner cutting.

You think it weighs 10% less? It is sold by volume, not weight. Is it 100mL or not?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

macclellan said:


> the bag welds could be an improvement and not corner cutting. You think it weighs 10% less? It is sold by volume, not weight.


- since the correct bag photo on the left is a bag Seachem just sent me as a direct replacement, I doubt the bag on the right is any intended "improvement".

-the volume AND the weight were noticeably reduced on the bad bag to the right.

do not confuse wider bag "welds" for a better bag. in fact the bad bag's material on the right is far less fibrous and a softer plastic, then the traditionally tougher bag on the left. also the left bag has a sewn edge, while the right bag is simply pressed shut.

as for a companies "intentions"; you are welcome to draw your own conclusions with the information I have presented, just as I have mine. I already sent the photo and my descriptions to Seachem, what they do with it is their business. All I care about is getting the bags replaced _which they did_, and sharing what I have observed with fellow PTF members.


----------



## Youjin (Mar 15, 2006)

spypet, thanks for alerting us on this.

I got the same problem with my recent purchase and had been interacting with Seachem for the last week or so. Their reply is the same as what you received - i.e. that there had been no change in content or packaging even though the physical evidence is the new bags look and feel different :help: 

Nevetheless, I luv using Seachem products. :smile:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Youjin, can you post the batch number at the bottom end of the box?
from what vendor was it purchased? I got mine from petmountain.com


----------

